# posession?? :o



## thuruz (Jan 21, 2015)

I think my human is possessed! She is walking around our home and doing these weird shakes and moving her legs in a weird way? She sometimes does this and when she does it always comes with this aaawful sounds... And sometimes my human makes her own sound with it. its like human talk but but its something more... I really do think my human might be possessed! What can I do ?? how can I fix my human?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 21, 2015)

Trix here-

Dumpy is posessed, too. He sings funny songs, or at least he thinks the songs are funny. Dump is a weeeerdo. 

Face it- there is no hope for humans. Sorry.

Love,

Trix


----------

